# I've got to stop going to gunshows...



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Picked up a 3" Defender this Saturday. After I function test it, I will change the safety to a Gunsight Low Sweep like my Commander, and maybee a bit higher grip beavertail.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't forget the NP3 treatment, oh master of rust.


----------



## super64 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats a nice gun, how much did you pick it up for


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks good there Mr Bill. I have the same problem when I go to gun shows. I can't get buy the old revolvers. I haven't been to a show in six months due to the wifes health issuses. Let us know how it shoots for you.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice 

lol..I have a gun show coming up and think this one just might be the one that makes the know that I have surly gone over the edge. she seems to think being I just have two hands I don't need more than two guns. I usually answer with "True - Tis is why I only carry two shooters bags to the range. :anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

So....how does it shoot? Or does it? :mrgreen:


----------

